# My wife's 1958 Schwinn American



## TwoSchwinns (Mar 14, 2013)

Original paint and decals.One of mine in the background.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice! Gave my Dad an OG paint '63 American this past Xmas, but not nearly as pristine. That's a lucky lady there.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 14, 2013)

*Indeed a lucky lady...*

That is one very well cared for bike! 
You should treat your wife to some gears. It could still be a coaster brake if she does not like hand brakes.
Either way, it's very nice.
Thanks.

Greg M.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Mar 15, 2013)

I've thought about that, but when we ride together it's mostly bike paths, and hills are not really an issue. Anything steep she just walks it up.
If I run into a 3-speed setup I might go for it though, but would have to be stock, want to maintain the originality.




Greg M. said:


> That is one very well cared for bike!
> You should treat your wife to some gears. It could still be a coaster brake if she does not like hand brakes.
> Either way, it's very nice.
> Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful wife on a beautiful bike...perfect.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 15, 2013)

TwoSchwinns said:


> I've thought about that, but when we ride together it's mostly bike paths, and hills are not really an issue. Anything steep she just walks it up.
> If I run into a 3-speed setup I might go for it though, but would have to be stock, want to maintain the originality.




That  is a real beauty,You could switch the rear sprocket to a 20T or 22T.They are pretty easy to get (probably from a member here) and easy to switch...


----------

